Ask HN: What common misconceptions do people have about raising capital? - vandebrake
======
zn44
1) the tech matters - obviously depends on your business but in my case after
three rounds no one has ever really looked into tech. 2) investors will deeply
understand your business and question your ideas - We never really felt
challenged in the process, even though we have our doubts

